# Nancy's Broken arrow 3D shoot....



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Here are a few pictures from today... 

It was my first shoot I got the chance to go to so far this year. I shot OK:

40 targets scoring: 11, 10, 8, 5, 0. I shot a 376 and one of my buddies shot a 374. Wind made it a little challenging, but we tuffed it out. There was strictly no range discussion until after everyone shot. Most targets for "advanced" hunter class were around 40 to 45 yards. A few were as close as 20 with a few shots on carabou, a Rhino and some elk that were more like 49 or 50. There was a steel bear at the end that I nailed for 20 points...

Didn't have time for many pictures as we were having too much fun. The little guy with the big smile just started shooting and he loves it! As you can see, he thought it was hilarious when he hit this little bear in the junk. I was shooting with the Hunter as my Pure is not done yet. I was shooting 428-grain Beman ICS 340's at around 260+ with 28.5/67 poinds. Pretty hard-hittinng, accurate arrows. I got a lot of 11's on the third quarter, but more 8's on the last. 

Overall, it was a blast and I can't wait for next time.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

great place to shoot...always a fun time.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

carlosii said:


> great place to shoot...always a fun time.


Yup. Anyone else who shot there Sat, Sun, or Mon feel free to post pics here!


----------



## phytenphyre (Nov 3, 2010)

Nancy's is well worth the trip, they put on such a great shoot.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Best in the Midwest according to many...


----------



## Corn Fed (Apr 14, 2011)

Bob and Nancy are some of the best. Great shoot and even better people.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

Looks like a great time was had by all. 3-D season is in full swing here in PA and the shots are getting better each week.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Corn Fed said:


> Bob and Nancy are some of the best. Great shoot and even better people.


Yes, they are awsome people! I talked to them for about a half hour before I started shooting. Very down to earth and friendly. I would still shoot there even if it cost $50! 

By the way, they just started a website. It's not updated all the way, but it's at least got their scedule and directions on there....

http://nancysbrokenarrow.com/


----------



## phytenphyre (Nov 3, 2010)

I shot at Nancy's this past weekend and had a blast. While I was there I shot some video and put it together so you could get the a very tiny glimpse of their course. The video is what it is, I wish I had a lot more time just to go out and shoot good video and then put together a nice video, but I barely have enough time to get out and shoot.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

It's a great place to shoot. Alot of people will shoot Nancy's and then drive just south from there and shoot The Boars Nest all in one day. Both are very challenging shoots. :thumb:


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

YankeeRebel said:


> It's a great place to shoot. Alot of people will shoot Nancy's and then drive just south from there and shoot The Boars Nest all in one day. Both are very challenging shoots. :thumb:


Yup. I do that every now and again. Fun stuff...


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

phytenphyre said:


> I shot at Nancy's this past weekend and had a blast. While I was there I shot some video and put it together so you could get the a very tiny glimpse of their course. The video is what it is, I wish I had a lot more time just to go out and shoot good video and then put together a nice video, but I barely have enough time to get out and shoot.


Hey man, I'm the kid you were talking to about the Pure... BTW you have an awsome looking bow! I may convert mine from AT AP to AT Snow.... Thanks for the video. Very well put together. That sideways bear was a cool shot...


----------



## strother69 (Apr 17, 2011)

do they have a web sight or schedule out ?


----------



## phytenphyre (Nov 3, 2010)

www nancysbrokenarrow com or www bowsite com


----------



## Corn Fed (Apr 14, 2011)

phytenphyre said:


> I shot at Nancy's this past weekend and had a blast. While I was there I shot some video and put it together so you could get the a very tiny glimpse of their course. The video is what it is, I wish I had a lot more time just to go out and shoot good video and then put together a nice video, but I barely have enough time to get out and shoot.


Nice job man. We went to the Boars Nest on Mon. Shoulda went to Nancy's one day.


----------



## compshooter (Apr 14, 2005)

what is usually the yardage they have at nacys i shoot bow hunters class and my pins are set at 20 30 and 40 thanks


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

compshooter said:


> what is usually the yardage they have at nacys i shoot bow hunters class and my pins are set at 20 30 and 40 thanks


Usual yardage for advanced hunter is from 35 to 45 yards. Regular hunter class seems to be about 5 to 7 yards less on average.


----------

